# atv flash sur apple tv



## stde65 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, je viens d'installer atv flash sur mon apple tv mes comment fonctionne t il ? je ne trouve aucune notice en français sur le net.
merci de m'aider.


----------

